# Wiccan Mane Braiding?



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Please note that horses make those tangles all by themselves, or with their friends rubbing and grooming on things in their pasture or stall. 

They are called “fairy knots/reins” from old superstitions that the fairies would borrow a horse at night and return them them in the morning. 

Mine have them ALL the time!!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Was it a BRAID... or a dreadlock? Dreads happen naturally, just like rats in human hair or 'rags' on a long haired dog.


----------



## praisebrocket (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh dear, I already expected to get these responses. I'm aware that horses can tangle their manes by themselves and get dreadlocks. I've been around horses for my whole life and seen things like that. This is much different. It's an intricate braid done by human hands, I'm sure of it. There is absolutely no way this was done by wind or them just rolling around.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

In that case.... Did you take pics? I'd love to see the type of braid work done.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha. Witch’s knots, and it never occurred to me there was a superstition behind it or anything. I don’t know what I thought. Lol


----------



## praisebrocket (Aug 23, 2017)

Like I said, I'm extremely dumb and scattered, so I cut the braid out and tossed it into the creek without thinking about taking any pictures. I've been kicking myself for it since I finished researching all of this. But to add to my story, I did learn that here is a wiccan group near my area so there are people that practice that sort of stuff here. Very unnerving. Maybe if they had just asked me during the day instead of sneaking onto my property at night, I wouldn't be so freaked out haha.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Okay, so here's where I confess: I have friends now and have had friends in the past, whom I write with, who are Pagan or Shamanistic in their faiths. I myself am a Christian. Oddly, we all get along and share our beliefs, we also write characters who have beliefs different than our own, so I also do a lot of research for accuracy. I am very aware of a lot of Wiccan beliefs and holy days though I also confess I have to look the spelling up since most are in Gaelic.

You found the braiding on the 22nd of December.

December 21st was the winter solstice. The longest night of the year, the shortest day of the year. Wicca, like many other faiths hold certain days holy, year around. Most are tied to the phases of the sun, the moon, the turning of the seasons. Imbolc is your next one coming up and it is in February, btw.

If it was a genuine human made braid, not wind tangles or from rubbing (Trigger sometimes, I think, should have been named Marley - he gets magnificent dreads like Bob Marley), then it's possible your horse was part of a pagan ritual. Every pagan I've known holds horses and all living things in high regard. They mean no harm - it's just they believe that some of their rituals and prayers, depending on the god or entity they are offering them to, are strengthened by the braiding of a horse's mane. 

I wouldn't be alarmed. I've never met a Wiccan who meant any harm. In fact, they feel strongly any magic you cast will come back on you ten fold - so they feel they better not be doing anything mean to anyone or the witch or warlock herself/himself will pay a very steep price.


----------



## praisebrocket (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you for explaining that to me. It puts me at ease that they aren't harming my boys but still a bit odd just because I'm not used to this kind of stuff.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Just remember - the key belief in Wicca is "Do what you will, so long as you harm none."

That sounds kinda loose and breezy, until you start considering all the things a person can do, while doing anything they want, that can hurt someone or something. 

I wouldn't be worried at all. I would, however, keep an eye out for anyone you might meet who is wearing a pentacle pendant (Five pointed star, single point will be UP, not down like the pentagram. Do not confuse the two - Wiccans are just as upset the Satanic Church is abusing their holy symbol just as Christians are about upside down crucifixes... which are not to be confused with the upside down Cross of St. Peter). In time you may get to know someone in your area, of that faith, who might know who did it.  I don't know that they'd feel comfortable talking about it, but you never know.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you really are suspicious that it is being done by people then you probably should see out this group and pay them a visit - most of these so called 'Wiccans' are just regular people with too fanciful an imagination and if one of your horses suddenly spooked in the middle of being braided they're going to get hurt.
You don't want strangers messing around on your property and with your horses


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Reach out to the group you found and have them remind their members not to trespass and of they need a horse to braid, they should ask. Even if you don't get anyone confessing, it might help in the future.


----------



## praisebrocket (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes I was going to do something like that but another source told me that wiccans do not like to ask permission nor talk about things like that because it "weakens" their magic/prayers. So I feel as though it would be useless to ask them not to trespass and rather ask permission, but I'll still try!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

praisebrocket said:


> Yes I was going to do something like that but another source told me that wiccans do not like to ask permission nor talk about things like that because it "weakens" their magic/prayers. So I feel as though it would be useless to ask them not to trespass and rather ask permission, but I'll still try!


I'm sorry, but if someone were on my property messing with my horses, and I saw them, I'd call the police. Whether they mean harm or not, there's a lot about horses that non horsey people don't know, and a lot of ways they could mess up my horses without meaning to. I'd be livid. As a member of a minority religion myself, I respect other people's beliefs **until they start interfering with my life, my property, or living things under my care.** Let them get their own horses to mess with.

Also, I don't own a gun and probably never will, but I live in Texas and you can legally shoot trespasser on yoru property, so someone who doesn't ask for permission may get a whole lot more than what they expected.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to agree with not wanting people on my property and messing with my horses without permission or even my knowledge. I'm pretty easy going, but I have my limits and safety for all including my horses is first and foremost.


Secondly, I would be very upset if I had to cut out part of my horses mane because of a braid/knot that I couldn't get out. That to me is overstepping tremendously!


I have no issues with wiccans, and would probably be interested in learning more about their beliefs and practices. But respect for others property/animals should be observed.


----------



## praisebrocket (Aug 23, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> praisebrocket said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I was going to do something like that but another source told me that wiccans do not like to ask permission nor talk about things like that because it "weakens" their magic/prayers. So I feel as though it would be useless to ask them not to trespass and rather ask permission, but I'll still try!
> ...


I get it but we already have no trespassing signs posted up all around the property, and the police can't really do anything unless we catch them in the act and see their face, or detain them and wait for the police to get there.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd still contact them. At the very least, they will leave your horses alone and go somewhere else.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would be hot about it just for the shear disregard to other peoples property and animals. Depending on location, one would have to be careful about a bullet going through them, it might mess up their magic/prayers.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@ACinATX is 100% right; I’d have a huge problem with someone messing around with, or on my property. I’d never belittle Pagans’ beliefs, whether they’re witches, wiccans or anything else but that’s overstepping.

I had a guy collecting manure from my field and damaging my fences and I reported him, I also had school children sitting in my field with the horses and I kicked up a stink with the head teacher and the police, who went out of their way to pass the field. 

Over the years, we’ve had reports of braids (some sticky) as well as manes and tails removed. They always tell you to report them to the police or animal protection groups. I’d also make other horse owners aware of what’s happening as it means more eyes watching which makes it more difficult for the person/people.

Reports usually causes panic as they’ve suggested that it’s thieves marking horses for collection but horses never went missing and they’ve blamed Pagans but it isn’t something you can prove unless they’re caught in the act. 

Most would say that it’s wind braids. I know that the Highland ponies used to come in with beautiful braids and twists; you would’ve thought that they’d being doing each other’s hair all day.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

@praisebrocketI hear you about even with no trespassing signs you have to "catch" them for the authorities to be able to do anything. I am in a somewhat similar situation, only not dealing with wiccans ( I kinda wish it were that) but with a very badly damaged psychotic young man. 



If you have any trail cameras put them up and "catch" the trespasser in the act. Or, put the word out you DO NOT appreciate anyone messing with your horses, but with no trespassing signs already up, probably won't have any impact.


I wonder if there is a type of amulet or something that if openly displayed can deter them from entering based on their beliefs......just a ponder here.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Something just smells fishy. All the Wiccans I know tend to be VERY respectful and polite about personal items/space. They don’t want a bad name for their religion. I really doubt it was human made. 

I have seen many witches knots in my horses that totally could pass for a kids braid in their mane. 

Usually the most obvious answer is the correct answer. Horse made knots.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Dehda01 said:


> Something just smells fishy. All the Wiccans I know tend to be VERY respectful and polite about personal items/space. They don’t want a bad name for their religion. I really doubt it was human made.
> 
> I have seen many witches knots in my horses that totally could pass for a kids braid in their mane.
> 
> Usually the most obvious answer is the correct answer. Horse made knots.


Could be some teenager dabbling in what they think is witchcraft rather than any established, mature group. That would explain the disregard as to property rights.

I agree on the property issues - it wouldn't sit well with me either. Just want to clarify that my initial replies were to put OP at ease that IF these are actually done by a human, the horse isn't in any harm. The person doing the braiding? That might be a different story, esp if the horse spooked, or they aren't a horse savvy person, all sorts of ways someone can get hurt sneaking onto another's property.

I did do some looking around at actual knots. I'd read about them, I'd never done an image search. 99% of the ones people have taken pictures of and put on other forums, convinced they're the work of human hands, look exactly like the wind knots trigger gets in his mane.


----------



## praisebrocket (Aug 23, 2017)

I truly wish it was a wind knot in his mane. I even tried to convince myself it was haha but it definitely was not. I've been living here for a while now, and we have high winds very often. I've dealt with my fair share of wind knots and general tangles but this was a pretty little braid done by human hands.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

How about this?
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2009/dec/07/horse-mane-plaits-magic-ritual


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Opens up a whole new line of thought for me. I have found braids (some that have knotted) in my mare's mane and have accused a family member. I still suspect this as possible but we do have a few groups from older stable to youngsters experimenting and getting a charge out of ritual activity. Now I wish I would have marked the dates down. These were under the mane and fairly small so that they became witches knots if not found within a day or two of being put in. Once you worked through some of the knotting the braid itself was obvious. Once there was a dead giveaway of a band so no question it started as a braid and that was what sent me down the family rabbit hole.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

as a pagan i can say the things you found buried where there for cleansing and protecting the property. We do similar things. keeps nasty energies (and people lol) out. I also dont go around braiding random horses manes. The #1 rule is Do as you will and harm none. also HIGHLY doubt its a Wiccan doing it. Maybe a Green Witch (like me) if anything. But Again me and none of the people i know would do that. most likly its a little girl sneaking over to say hi to the ponys and braiding them. 

Taking things or using energies without permission is also NOT good for rituals. Rituals can be used with makeshift things and dont need "certain" ingredients. i have not ONCE needed horse hair or anything. i think i use more oils and spices than anything. anything and everything we need can be purchased at walmart and a headshop (sage is sold in most head shops fyi). So unless you have a young teen "playing" witch in your area its safe to say its not one of us. If you are convinced i would set up a camera. as for the weird noises i would sage or use holy water and cleanse the house or areas you are hearing things. Most of us set up a barrier or burry things to cleanse the property for a reason.

Also horses dont always make the BEST familiars. unless you own land hard to cast a circle big enough with a horse in it and the horse not play with things or try to set themselves on fire with the candles ****! so dont think anyone is using their energies.

Also about the not asking thing. NOT TRUE! wiccans only use "white" or Good energy. stealing is NOT good energy. Asking is important, even when takeing a branch. You want a wand from a tree? you need to ask and leave an offering you dont just "take" it. Same with any living creature. there IS a type of magic that involves using knots and braids. BUT that is done using a certain type of string, not a mane or tail. 

I except that there is no light with out dark and so what i work with may be a little lighter or darker gray depending on what im doing. But i would NEVER go up to someones animals or property (not even plants) and just take something. If i need say hair or a fruit. if its stuck on the fence or on the ground, fine what ever. but other wise i would BUY horse hair online or go to the store and buy what i need. there is QUITE the pagan community here in arizona and i have not ONCE heard of this being an issue out here.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

This is weird.
Over the years, but not recently, there were intentional braids in two my horses manes. Different horses, a few years apart. Like the OP I suspected a neighbor or friend of a neighbor, etc, hadn't heard of the wiccan ritual yet. I knew it wasn't my daughter - they would appear when she hadn't been in the pasture or even home and were not neat enough. The braids could appear the day after a brushing.
What I told my daughter was that it was the ghost an Indian girl that loved horses just like she does. Haha, but someday I will find out who it is.
Slightly irritated over it, I checked for tracks in fresh snow when the opportunity arose... no tracks.
Again a braid appeared with fresh snow... again no tracks and I started to believe my own story about the little Indian girl.
I remember checking for tracks three times in fresh snow never finding any tracks.
There have been many horses come and gone but it only happened with those two horses.
I have never heard another possible explanation for the braids other than a ghost.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It's not this? 



Horses for Halloween: The Myth of the Witch Knot | HORSE NATION



https://theequineinformationexchange.wordpress.com/2013/03/21/windplaits/


----------



## Northerngal (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.ofhorse.com/view-post/Wiccan-Spell-Or-Gypsy-Thieves


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

The pagans I know would certainly ask before performing any ritual acts on someone else's property - particularly with live animals involved! Seconding the trail cams. It doesn't sound malicious, if it's a person, perhaps ignorant or afraid. 

If it's a ghost braiding the mane I suppose either roll with it, or ask the Ghost Hunters out and make some TV money! 😂


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

if its a spirits or "other" thing i guess the fact they are only braiding is a good thing? could be worst i guess XD! do me a favor and see if this actually stops it. get some shiny glass rocks like you would put in a fish bowl and leave it outside as an offering and ask if the ones responsible would take the glass in exchange for no longer braiding? Im a sceptic and science minded person but after THAT was the answer to 5 years of water issues with our house (and have not had any for the past 4) im willing to believe. i have witnessed and seen some crazy and unexplainable things. many id like to forget (and so would some people who where present).


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I just want to say this conversation has been fascinating, both as a writer and as a regular Joe. Thank you for your contribution, KigerQueen!


----------



## AndalusionTales (Dec 25, 2018)

I have cameras in my horse’s stalls. They work off WIFI nowadays and motion detection and will notify you on your phone with an alarm when it detects movement.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you seen a braid similar to what was in your horses mane ? IF so I would like to see it. Maybe a hot wire up where they came over the fence.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Several years ago I had a blm lease that bordered a property that was used by wiccans. They NEVER came on my property or touched my horses/cows/goats/pig, without asking. They were particularly fond of my goats, for some reason, and were great neighbors. In fact the only problem I had with them, is they tended to walk around sky clad ( polite wiccan way of saying nekkid!) and despite the fact that the vast majority of them were folks you didn't necessarily want to see undressed, I had a 12 year old son who found any number of reasons to be on the west side of the property when they had meetings/rituals!


----------

